# Any thoughts on this breeder?



## Gracie2012 (May 27, 2012)

Vom Haus Merkel 
German Shepherd Breeder of Merit | German Shepherd Puppies for sale | German Shepherd Puppies for Sale in Dallas, Texas

Seems very knowledgeable, but I am not comfortable with the high non-refundable deposit.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Prices seem a little too high IMO..


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think this kennel is in cahoots with a few other high priced WGSL kennels?

Not sure why they have Remo, Zamp, and Larus on their homepage.... I don't know much about their breedings but one thing that rubs me the wrong way is advertising with someone else's dogs. Sure they are in the pedigrees but they are in the pedigrees of hundreds and thousands of other dogs all over the world.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

VERY expensive, and their tiered pricing is ridiculous. I would pass.


----------



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

What are you looking for?
Companion, sport, work, show?
If you're just looking for a companion, you don't have to pay super high prices. 

If you're looking for a super show or sport prospect, find a pup over 6 months with hips and elbow already x-rayed. A puppy that already has much of beginning training.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Run and don't look back. If you are looking for a good show line breeder in the Dallas area check with Jennifer at vtds. She doesn't have a fancy website but her prices are fair ($1500-$2000) and she produces quality dogs. 
www.*vtds*-gsds.com/


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

The price schedule has me speechless


----------



## Gracie2012 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks, Ya'll. I thought so, too, but I'm new to GSDs and breeders. We want a companion dog and want to do pet therapy, too.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

What about a rescue dog...and then you could invest the 4-5,000 that you didn't spend


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Just a thought


----------



## JohnD (May 1, 2012)

Wow...They charge a arm and a leg..For $8,000. i wouldn't let her 
out of my house...Forget the kids playing with her either!! haha.....


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

You can find a good WGSL pup from a responsible breeder for 1500-2000$. This breeder's prices are astronomical...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Do her dogs also do windows?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Do her dogs also do windows?


Cooking, cleaning, running the bath...oh and pooping out gold nuggets! 

That's ridiculous to charge that much


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Gracie2012 said:


> Vom Haus Merkel
> German Shepherd Breeder of Merit | German Shepherd Puppies for sale | German Shepherd Puppies for Sale in Dallas, Texas
> 
> Seems very knowledgeable, but I am not comfortable with the high non-refundable deposit.


 
They seem very taken and impressed with themselves!


----------



## Gracie2012 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion - I used to foster border collies for a local rescue group, and rescue is my usual recommendation to others. This time around, we want to get a pup from a good breeder.

I really appreciate everyone's comments


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Gracie2012 said:


> Vom Haus Merkel
> German Shepherd Breeder of Merit | German Shepherd Puppies for sale | German Shepherd Puppies for Sale in Dallas, Texas
> 
> Seems very knowledgeable, but I am not comfortable with the high non-refundable deposit.


 
The ridiculous prices sound like a certain big breeder outfit in NJ (similar puppy category ratings as well!).

I would steer clear of these folks.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I also noticed how they stole 
the first photo on their page from Julie Mostosky.
German Shepherd* Breeders | German Shepherd Puppies for sale | German Shepherd Puppy | German Shepherds vom Haus Merkel


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

way too pricey in my opinion


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Let me preface this by saying I would never pay the prices that some show kennels charge, and feel comfortable that i could get just as good a dog. Having said that, I would say that Dylan Merkel is a very very knowledgable breeder. He also puts an emphasis on temperament.....just wanted to be fair about this kennel.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks, Cliff. That's important info & not necessarily true of all the high priced outfits.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

cliffson1 said:


> Let me preface this by saying I would never pay the prices that some show kennels charge, and feel comfortable that i could get just as good a dog. Having said that, I would say that Dylan Merkel is a very very knowledgable breeder. He also puts an emphasis on temperament.....just wanted to be fair about this kennel.


 
It's Dyan and she's a woman. Perhaps you have her confused with someone else.

There is a member on this board that bought a puppy from her and returned the dog ******rest of the comments removed by ADMIN. Please send in PM*****


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

cliffson1 said:


> Having said that, I would say that *Dylan* Merkel is a very very knowledgable breeder. *He* also puts an emphasis on temperament.....just wanted to be fair about this kennel.


Um, he's a she, and the name is Dyan. Unless there's also a Dylan Merkel?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

The he is a she, but I have also talked with people that felt that they were placing a strong emphasis on temperament years ago when the ASL dogs they possesed by and large didn't have strong work ethic. I maybe wrong, but I think they are one of the few ASL kennels along with Helen Gleason and to campaign a successful ASL dog to a sch title. I don't dispute accounts of dogs from these bloodlines having weak enough temperament to return to seller. Frankly, if you go to Training and Puppy section and you see many candidates. I'm just saying that the kennel has reputation for producing some good dogs also....and they were one of the ASL breeders that got it early in terms of acknowledging the lack of performance being bred and trying to address it. I'm sure they have had some bad ones, but they also have been succesful also. that's all!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

cliffson1 said:


> Helen Gleason


aranoid:aranoid:aranoid:


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

cliffson1 said:


> The he is a she, but I have also talked with people that felt that they were placing a strong emphasis on temperament years ago when the ASL dogs they possesed by and large didn't have strong work ethic. I maybe wrong, but I think they are one of the few ASL kennels along with *Helen Gleason* and to campaign a successful ASL dog to a sch title. I don't dispute accounts of dogs from these bloodlines having weak enough temperament to return to seller. Frankly, if you go to Training and Puppy section and you see many candidates. I'm just saying that the kennel has reputation for producing some good dogs also....and they were one of the ASL breeders that got it early in terms of acknowledging the lack of performance being bred and trying to address it. I'm sure they have had some bad ones, but they also have been succesful also. that's all!


 
Interesting that you mention her name - I visited her kennel a long time ago when she was located in Indiana and discussed getting a puppy from her for a very long time, and we also visited her at a GSDCA National one year also talking about a top show puppy. She does seem very much into training and temperament these days! That is very good to see.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

It is not an ASL kennel, it's GSL. SHe was into ASL's years ago but has been breeding German show lines for years now.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Also shows in the US conformation area, doesn't she?


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

The picture on the puppy page labeled "Poorly structured German Shepherd male typical in the breeding programs of unknowledgeable breeders!" bugs me. Wonder whose dog that is.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

DunRingill said:


> The picture on the puppy page labeled "Poorly structured German Shepherd male typical in the breeding programs of unknowledgeable breeders!" bugs me. Wonder whose dog that is.


If you asking about Merkel, no. Years ago when she had ASL's yes. She doesn't do any showing now. She sends her dogs to Germany for titling.
I have no knowledge of the other breeder mentioned above.

If the OP wants details on my run recommendation, pm me.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

holy crap batman, no puppies under $2500, really? do they know that money is very tight for 99% of us? doesnt matter i would never spend that kind of money for a dog.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Anytime I come across a breeder that advertises their puppies as Choice, Select, Ultimate Supreme, etc., it reminds me of that show "Toddlers and Tiaras". Parents are spending thousands and thousands of dollars for makeup and hair stylists, dresses and outfits, hotels and travel, just so their toddler can win a plastic crown, trophy, a $300 - $500 savings bond, and most importantly, the title of Ultimate Supreme Beauty. An 8 wk old puppy is still an 8 wk old puppy, just like a toddler is still a toddler - despite all the super duper glam and glitzy titles you throw behind them. The only thing that kinda money should be invested in is training or education in both cases. IMO...


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Lakl said:


> Anytime I come across a breeder that advertises their puppies as Choice, Select, Ultimate Supreme, etc.,


I haven't even looked at the website, so my comments are in general - but whenever I see similar wording, and the prices mentioned earlier, I see it as appealing to people's vanity and selling prestige.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Castlemaid said:


> I haven't even looked at the website, so my comments are in general - but whenever I see similar wording, and the prices mentioned earlier, I see it as appealing to people's vanity and selling prestige.


BINGO!! :thumbup:


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

The point from my perspective in communicating with OP is whether or not they have a chance of getting a good puppy from said kennel. I don't know the OP's finances and those prices may be a drop in the bucket to them. I'm sure the OP is not going to buy the puppy with any of youall's money....so your finances really aren't germane to the kennel or the dogs at the kennel. 
I'm just trying to be fair, because a lot of the things that I see kennels criticized about on this forum are cosmetic and petty from people who know not a lot about breeders or breeding. My reason for writing my post is because regardless of which line you seek your best chance of getting a good puppy rests with the most knowledgable breeders, not biggest kennel, not best website kennel, not has the most certs and titles, but the most knowledgable breeder that still breeds for all aspects of the dog. The Merkel kennel has knowledgable ownership that is aware of good temperament and structure.....for what the OP is seeking. Not saying they are perfect, or won't have pups that are less than desired.....but prices should not a kennel be judged on with somebody else's money.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

If you thought she was a he and owned an ASL kennel (not a he and not an ASL kennel) how do you know it's a reputable breeder? I have been to the kennel more than once and have personal experience with it as well as people I know and I disagree. Is the knowledge there? Yes, but having knowledge and being ethical does not go hand in hand. Way back when it was an ASL kennel yes but after moving to GSL's and getting involved with an unethical breeder no way. I obviously can't post all the reasons as it would be considered bashing. As I said previously, op can pm me.

Now that I think of it were you at last year's Seiger in Dallas, sitting with 'the other breeder' I'm referring to?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I gotta laugh at this moment.....we recently had the "pricing tier" in reverse happen with us....
We (after MUCH consideration) have decided to sell Luna (Anisette's & Amaretto's mother).....now mind you, this IS an exceptional female (albeit not titled) who is a proven producer from very sound, parentage.
We had a person contact us, ask her price...and my husband gave the "prospect" our asking price of $3000.
They actually had the mentality to ask...."Why so inexpensive?...what is wrong with her?"......my husband responded...absolutely nothing...we simply think it's a fair price for an adult proven female, that is not titled.
They actually went to the *MUCH larger & EXPENSIVE breeder locally...and paid 2x Times that amount for a female of lesser quality...because they felt "safer" with the price tag!!! OMG! REALLY? SERIOUSLY?

So when I read some of these things & topics....I have to laugh!
We get the "opposite" reaction for being "less than professional" in our pricing....and our dogs are pretty darn good_...*even if I am slightly biased*._


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

I have to disagree with you, Cliff. It's not about the price, but what their tier pricing is saying. And I admit that I don't know spit about breeding compared to you. What I do know is that what I consider great breeders, including yourself, work towards a common goal in the litters they produce. Marketing pups with a $4-6000 gap in pricing in the same litter is no longer about producing for the future, but capital gains and selling to the unknowledgeable. I don't know anyone who is knowledgeable about the breed that would pay $6000 for an 8 week old pup despite the pedigree. 

When I talk to breeders that I admire, like you and Carmen and Robin and Chris, in the back of my mind, I always debate whether I am a good enough owner to have one of your pups, and realize the potential that you have worked so hard to breed into them. I just don't think that when I see breeders with this type of tier pricing. If I sent them a check for $6500, I doubt they would worry about what my plans were with their pup, but I could be wrong. If people can pay that kind of money and get a good pup, than more power to them. But for me personally, I would rather buy from a breeder that makes my head spin with knowledge and doesn't need glitzy words to market what they're producing.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I think Cliff makes a good point...I also think that sometimes this board is just like group think...everyone says x,y and z are good breeders-not saying that they aren't but wonder sometimes if the people saying that have ever really seen the dogs or are basing their opinions on what is posted on the internet. Also it does seem like the breeder mentioned has a number of good articles on their webbsite so it looks like they are attempting to educate the buyer


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> I have been to the kennel more than once and have personal experience with it as well as people I know


My opinion is not based on here say or the internet. It is based on personal first hand knowledge.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> My opinion is not based on here say or the internet. It is based on personal first hand knowledge.


Obviously I live far away and have never visited the kennel, but I do know someone locally who bought a puppy from there and ended up returning it a couple of weeks later.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

@ GSDalphamom.....the gender of a person isn't my point....my point was they are knowledgeable and when they WERE in the American show scene they were trying to improve the biggest weakness in the American lines. They have moved on to GSL, maybe because they want to continue to show and moved to GSL to have what they want. Either way hopefully the OP sends you a pm and you can school them from firsthand knowledge.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I know the "other breeder" mentioned on the website and that seems to be affiliated with DM. I would not buy a dog from her. You can PM if you want more info.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> I think Cliff makes a good point...I also think that sometimes this board is just like group think...everyone says x,y and z are good breeders-not saying that they aren't but wonder sometimes if the people saying that have ever really seen the dogs or are basing their opinions on what is posted on the internet.


Holland, I think you make a very good point here. IF we're repeating the same info that originates from only 3 or 4 members, then while the noise level increases considerably, there's really no additional info beyond that of the 3 or 4 posters with personal experience backing em up.

I was guilty of this until I discovered that a breeder I'd recommended based on 'group speak' treated dogs in ways I find deplorable. As an added bonus HD stats were no better than average...Not that I'd automatically rule a breeder out on that, but few breeders would have gotten a pass. Shoot, bad hips are insinuated on any number of non-favored breeders whose stats are considerably better. I don't know how much better it is, but I'm careful now to state what my level of experience is with a breeder & why I like her.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

I like to think that I can think for myself and don't need to jump on anyone's bandwagon. I recommend breeders that I've spent a good deal of time talking to over the past couple years, but think that people have to talk to these people themselves and know what they're looking for in a dog. I don't live within driving distance of any of these people to have the pleasure of meeting their dogs, but the dog world is really a small place, and I've spoken to A LOT of breeders in the past year or two, in addition to people in the GSD world that know them, their work ethic, and their dogs. 

I did a random experiment last year where I scoured a couple forums and selected individuals based on the knowledge they portrayed in their posts in deep discussion topics regarding the breed. Don't know them from Adam, but they have 20-30 years experience in the breed and can pick apart a pedigree like Cliff and tell you exactly what kinda odds you're rolling. It was very interesting to get the feedback, but generally for each of the lines, the same breeders' names kept popping up. And when you look at these breeders' websites, they're either pretty basic and minimal or outdated. I think it's cause they're all too busy out working their dogs.

The OP's original question was "what are your thoughts on this breeder" and I think everyone pretty much gave them their honest opinions based on their website or whatever personal knowledge they had. In the end, it is always going to be up to the buyer to do their own research and talk to the breeder, try to meet their dogs, and talk to others that own their dogs.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Exactly!


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Holy crap! I know couples that have paid less than $8500 to adopt a baby!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Lakl said:


> I like to think that I can think for myself and don't need to jump on anyone's bandwagon. I recommend breeders that I've spent a good deal of time talking to over the past couple years, but think that people have to talk to these people themselves and know what they're looking for in a dog. I don't live within driving distance of any of these people to have the pleasure of meeting their dogs, but the dog world is really a small place, and I've spoken to A LOT of breeders in the past year or two, in addition to people in the GSD world that know them, their work ethic, and their dogs.
> 
> I did a random experiment last year where I scoured a couple forums and selected individuals based on the knowledge they portrayed in their posts in deep discussion topics regarding the breed. Don't know them from Adam, but they have 20-30 years experience in the breed and can pick apart a pedigree like Cliff and tell you exactly what kinda odds you're rolling. It was very interesting to get the feedback, but generally for each of the lines, the same breeders' names kept popping up. And when you look at these breeders' websites, they're either pretty basic and minimal or outdated. I think it's cause they're all too busy out working their dogs.
> 
> The OP's original question was "what are your thoughts on this breeder" and I think everyone pretty much gave them their honest opinions based on their website or whatever personal knowledge they had. In the end, it is always going to be up to the buyer to do their own research and talk to the breeder, try to meet their dogs, and talk to others that own their dogs.


:thumbup:


----------



## 65Champagne (Nov 15, 2011)

So, what is the "right price"? Meaning; based on the collective experience of this group, why is the price so outrageous? (assuming there are no obvious health or genetic flaws)


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

i paid 1500 for a vom gildaf pup. she has been wonderful! only issue is my girl had a little pano so we had it xrayed to prove it was nothing more serious, which it was in fact pano... and when they xrayed multiple vets at my practice said hands down, the best set of hips they have ever seen on a gsd  i was grinning ear to ear! 

$1k-2k(maybe more for show, but thats not my thing) seems perfect price to me.. i do believe you get what ou pay for, but you cant solely believe that if you pay more it will be better.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Did you see their pricing tier, Champagne?



> *● CHOICE SELECT (Special companion price by deposit)[FONT=Trebuchet MS,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif](*Not available in every litter)[/FONT]*
> *Family Pet/Companion/Protection/Service*
> *Extra special puppies with superb temperament for *
> *[FONT=Trebuchet MS,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]Family Pet/Companion/Protection. *[/FONT]*(While these puppies may have show quality structureprices reflect a lower price for non-conformation showing and non-breeding purposes.) Puppies with deposits must be picked up at 8 weeks and no later than 9 weeks unless other arrangements have been made.*
> ...


Their least expensive puppies are $2500, with some ranging up to 3 times that much and more. This can be in the exact same litter, with the exact same genetics! The price goes up after 8 weeks old, and at one time they were selling males for more than females, although I don't see that on the site anymore. It might have been for their "cheap" tier of Choice, which was $1500 to $2000 if I remember correctly.

While there is no single "right price", there's also no reason for one gender to be more expensive than the other, no reason for a puppy to be three or four times as expensive as a puppy in the same litter, and no reason why you should have to pay $500 to $1000 more for a 9 week old puppy vs an 8 week old puppy. You can get a nice WGSL puppy of good lines for $2000 to $2500, so why pay more?

At one time there was a picture on the website of the breeder with Dena's sire, Kevin vom Murrtal (might still be there, I didn't look at all the pages). She does not own him, and although the website didn't say she does, it implies that he's at least being used in their breeding program. It's possible that that's the case, although not in the past few generations that I've seen. Dena was $1500. That was awhile ago (she was born in 2004) and his progeny probably go for more than they used to, but I doubt you'd have to pay the kind of prices that are shown on this website.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't understand the pricing since they all offer the same thing!


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Liesje said:


> I don't understand the pricing since they all offer the same thing!


I swear I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## 65Champagne (Nov 15, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Did you see their pricing tier, Champagne?


Yes, and I think that is odd. I had written a much longer post, but deleted everything except my simple question. Your response is very thorough, and I appreciate it. It all makes sense to me, thank you. In the back of my mind I guess I was thinking about this from a different perspective.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I know a guy who bought a pup from a very well known kennel with a similar tiered pricing system. He got a pup that was about 6 months old and paid accordingly for the "ultimate" GSD. He got a pup who was still kenneled with mom and dad, had absolutely no people skills or "foundation" training that we could surmise. He's had the dog about a year and still struggles to get the dog to focus and work. He's a pretty enough dog, but very frustrating to work with, typical kennel bound dog.
Pretty much a bummer for the guy to say the least. When he found out how much I paid for my latest he about dropped his teeth! (I got a MUCH better deal LOL).
He's the guy I've mentioned in other posts that spends full time trying to give my dog commands and messing with her. I think he just thinks she's fun to work compared to his and is having long acting buyers remorse .


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Maybe they used to raise beef. I thought of different cuts of beef when I saw the pricing. You know select, choice, prime etc...


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

Choice Select, Select, Exceptional, and Supreme Ultimate. I can't decide if these are cuts of steak or not.


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

Jack's Dad said:


> Maybe they used to raise beef. I thought of different cuts of beef when I saw the pricing. You know select, choice, prime etc...


Lol, beat me to it. I was thinking pizza at first...but steak made more sense.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

You know what, I really don't understand why people are so set on going to a breeder. Rescues are wonderful and I would say that 9 out of 10 times they would meet or exceed the expectations of any family/owner. My rescue is amazing. Fostered and adopted at 1.5 years old. My dog before that was also amazing and adopted at 7 mos. I really think people need to get over thinking that rescues are somehow "damaged." Fact of the matter is that if a rescue is on the list for adoption it means they have already passed temperament tests that go far beyond what any breeder can do at 8 weeks. 

I say this because time after time when someone posts a breeder name for feedback, the vast majority of responses are about how there are so many red flags, and they go on ad nauseam about particular aspects of their website... Sometimes it would be far better to suggest rescue vs a so-called "reputable breeder."


----------



## 65Champagne (Nov 15, 2011)

LifeofRiley said:


> You know what, I really don't understand why people are so set on going to a breeder. Rescues are wonderful and I would say that 9 out of 10 times they would meet or exceed the expectations of any family/owner. My rescue is amazing.


I guess that is the point I never really made. I am glad I live in a place where I have a choice. If I want to rescue, I can (and I have, more than once) If I want to spend $2500 or $8000 on a puppy, I can do that too. Now I know I can buy a super premium deluxe platinum mega puppy which I assume comes with four wheel drive and automatic overdrive. 

I love watching the videos of $80,000 fully trained adult dogs, but I don't think I can afford that. Some people can, or these places wouldn't be in business, and I don't think it is silly or vain to spend that much money, because I don't know their circumstances. 

I just don't believe what worked for me will work for everyone. What I have taken away from this thread and many other like it is this: Do your research, don't assume anything, meet the dog and parents whenever possible (and it is not always possible), learn how to read a pedigree or find someone that can. Lastly, Understand that when you make a decision, there will be people around the world who think you made the wrong one, because of their own bias.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

LifeofRiley said:


> You know what, I really don't understand why people are so set on going to a breeder. Rescues are wonderful and I would say that 9 out of 10 times they would meet or exceed the expectations of any family/owner. My rescue is amazing. Fostered and adopted at 1.5 years old. My dog before that was also amazing and adopted at 7 mos. I really think people need to get over thinking that rescues are somehow "damaged." Fact of the matter is that if a rescue is on the list for adoption it means they have already passed temperament tests that go far beyond what any breeder can do at 8 weeks.
> 
> I say this because time after time when someone posts a breeder name for feedback, the vast majority of responses are about how there are so many red flags, and they go on ad nauseam about particular aspects of their website... Sometimes it would be far better to suggest rescue vs a so-called "reputable breeder."


Rescues are a great avenue, but not everyone can get approved to adopt through rescues for various reasons.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Lakl said:


> Rescues are a great avenue, but not everyone can get approved to adopt through rescues for various reasons.


Or it can take months to find an appropriate match 

I love rescues, my first dog was a rescue and a wonderful dog but my last two have been puppies from breeders and I haven't regretted it either


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

sabledog said:


> Lol, beat me to it. I was thinking pizza at first...but steak made more sense.


You all are making me hungry!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I think rescue or not is kind of a personal thing. If someone comes on here asking about a breeder then I try to answer THAT question within my scope of knowledge.
I will never get a dog from rescue, I like to compete with my dogs in some manner so will seek out a breeding that will hopefully be the best match for the particular endeavor. 
Now cats, I've had a houseful of strays and shelter adoptees for my entire life (as a kid we took in whatever and I have just stayed the course). On the other hand I have a dear friend who shows cats and is going to go to the best breeder she can find/afford. But, she has 3-4 shelter adopted mutt dogs that are her companions. She would never consider getting a dog from anything other than a rescue/shelter situation and I would never consider getting a cat from anything other than a rescue/shelter. 
To each his own.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree, Anette. Usually people *do* come in almost every breeder thread pushing rescue, this is one of the exceptions. I have no problem with rescue, in fact I've rescued more pets than I've purchased and I'm currently involved with an all-breed dog rescue fostering puppies, but my GSDs are for sport and work. I spend years researching the lines of dogs I want. I probably have a better chance of doing flyball with a cat than finding the dog I want in a rescue. Normally once I've narrowed down the type/lines of dog I want I don't have much trouble finding a good breeder that matches my "style". I'm pretty new to the breed but have never felt I've been duped or taken for a ride by a breeder.


----------

